# would be allowed today???



## cda (Mar 16, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gloucester_Tree

http://parks.dpaw.wa.gov.au/site/gloucester-tree

http://parks.dpaw.wa.gov.au/site/gloucester-tree


----------



## ICE (Mar 16, 2014)

> Today, the Gloucester Tree has retired from its duties as a fire lookout tree but is available for the enjoyment of visitors. You can climb 58 metres to the lookout structure which affords spectacular views over the surrounding karri forest and farmland.


This must be a prank.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 16, 2014)

THE US PARKS AND TREES ACT (CHAPTER 216)  IS SILENT ON CLIMING BUT DOES SAY " using tree climbing spikes on a healthy tree (except for the  purpose of gaining access to an injured person on it) "...IS PROHIBITED

It does not say it is PROHIBITED to climb a tree in a US Nationl Park


----------



## cda (Mar 16, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> This must be a prank.


Nope!!!

Have a picture of sibling part way up

Use to be fire watch tower


----------



## cda (Mar 16, 2014)

This is down under

Australia


----------



## ICE (Mar 16, 2014)

The air must be real thin down there.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Mar 17, 2014)

You climb _down_ the tree there. Much safer than climbing up the way we do it here.

Brent.


----------



## cda (Mar 17, 2014)

http://www.abc.net.au/local/stories/2011/09/27/3326948.htm

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dave_Evans_Bicentennial_Tree


----------



## JBI (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes, here in the USA we would rather drive through a giant Sequoia that had its' trunk gouged out.


----------

